
Ask HN: Best use case writeups of SOA? - tmaly
Can anyone suggest some good use cases &#x2F; whitepapers on companies that transitioned to SOA &#x2F; microservices?
======
austingunter
This is a post to my corporate site, but I created a list of case studies /
blog posts of folks discussing how they've moved over:
datawire.io/microservices-stories.

I have a bigger list that I haven't had time to put on the site. If you'd like
them, I'm happy to create an open google sheet for you.

------
theworstshill
Good? Pretty much none.

Try searching on developerWorks.

